# is this a good price?



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

yesterday when I was in the city, I stopped off at the farmer's market to pick up a couple of things from one of my favorite stands there - they sell honey and beeswax related produces like soaps and lipbalm and lotion bars, along with jars of some of the tastiest honey I've ever had. I saw these huge chunks of beeswax on the counter and asked if they were actually selling them or if it was just there for decoration.

Turns out, they sell their excess beeswax in these huge chunks and only charge $8.95 a pound. Does this sound like a good price? I know if you go to one of the craft stores around here you pay upwards of $15 a pound but haven't checked yet what the prices are like online. 

If it turns out to be a good price, I'm going back and buying a bunch. The lady behind the counter even gave me a couple of coupons (15% off with no expiry dates) for the next time I'm in the city and drop by to pick stuff up. 

Thanks
Tia


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

it's a bad price for my part of the country, but out west....I just don't know.

I can buy beeswax in the hobby store for 8.00 a lb, and from the apiaries for 3.50 a lb (that's for a deep gold color wax...the white wax, which is "new" wax is priced about 4.50)

Shipping would probably kill you if you order from Dadant ....

I don't know if you have apiaries in your area...well, apparently you DO since you can buy honey and wax from one..duh....anyway...8.95-15%=7.60 a lb...that sounds pretty good considering shipping is a real,,,er... stinker.


----------

